# Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!



## Pit der Barsch (31. August 2009)

*Fangbericht Hechtangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

*Fischart        Anzahl

* Hecht           0

 Barsch          0

 Zander          0

 Forelle           0

 Sonstige         0

Das zum Thema Kröderen !
Eine Woche intensiven Angelns.
Selbst Italienische Hechtspezialsten verzweifelten.
Sind nach einer Woche abgehauen.

*Wer Ruhe und Selbsfindung braucht ist am Kröderen richtig aufgehoben. 
Zum Angeln ?? !!#d
*


----------



## Papi1 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

da ist dir so ergangen wie mir am gleichen See eine woche zu zweit angeln ca 8 Stunden täglich 
Ausbeute 1 Hecht 75 cm und sonst nichts.
Obwohl ich die Reise im Februar in Berlin gewonnen habe war die das Geld für die Anreise nicht wert schade um die verlorene Zeit. Nie wider dort hin:v
Gruss Christoph


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Hm, das is hart. Gut zu wissen, jetzt weiß ich wo ich nicht hinfahren werde wenn es nöchstes Jahr nach Norwegen geht. |rolleyes


----------



## Andree Hörmann (1. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

bin jetzt echt etwas baff. Ok, wo wir am Kröderen waren ( 2. Juni Woche ) waren es sicherlich andere Voraussetzungen - wir konnten immerhin zu viert um die 200 Hechte fangen und die Durschnittsgröße war echt beachtlich - dazu 4 Fische über 110 cm. Ich habe den Vermieter angerufen und er erzählte mir von den ital. Anglern die im Schnitt um die 15-25 Hechte am Tag gefangen haben und ne 4,5 kg Seeforelle. Allerdings hatten die Italiener keinen Hecht über nen Meter. Hattest Du die ital. Angler selbst gesprochen ? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.....

Gruß Andree


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Ja mit den Italienern hab ich gesprochen !!!
Wo hast du gewohnt ?? Ich wohnte im Novasol Haus ck 6 km rechts hinter der Noresundbrücke.
Ein Pole fuhr von dort fast täglich raus.
Ein Hecht von 30 cm.
|uhoh:


----------



## Papi1 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Ein "POLE"#d der fuhr nicht nur fast täglich sondern täglich und der heist Christoph oder Papi1.:qHat es aber auch nichts gebracht siehe oben am sonsten war der Hecht 75cm
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Der Pole konnte nicht in Wort Deutsch...
Wir haben uns auf English unterhalten.


----------



## Papi1 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Dann war da noch einer ausser mir weil ich war 5,6 km hinter der oben genanten Brücke aber dich habe ich da nicht gesehen, schade 
gruss Christoph


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Ja eigendlich schade.
Am Tyri solls ja "angeblich" besser laufen,ich denke aber das man ohne Guide da auch aufgeschmissen ist. Schon wegen der enormen größe.
Fakt ist.Land und Leute sehr gut!!
Angeln eher enteuschend.


----------



## Andree Hörmann (2. September 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht Hechangeln am Kröderenfjord !!*

Wir waren in Björkerud.....aber für den See braucht man auch nen Boot wo man nen erweiterten Radius hat......der See ist groß und je nach Jahreszeit stehen sie halt woanders. Auf dem Bild erkenne ich die große Überlandleitung - in der Ecke hats im Juni richtig gerummst.
Jedenfalls versprach mir der Italiener noch Bilder zu schicken......das alles echt komisch


----------

